

Designing Websites for Google TV - theschwa
http://www.google.com/tv/developer/

======
ThomPete
That really didn't provide anything new IMHO. It doesn't even show examples.

~~~
jared314
It provides page dimensions, color advice, and font size suggestions.

------
Tawheed
Great... ANOTHER browser to test for?

------
shuguo
it's a TV in living room or web TV?? didn't get it.

